# Squeegee lines



## Chris83646 (May 12, 2017)

Hi everybody. I recently got two new automatic presses with new flash units. I started noticing a box showing up on a lot of shirts (especially dark shirts) right where the squeegee hits. I can steam most of it out and think it goes away when washed but customers aren't going to want to wash all their shirts before they go to retail.

My squeegee pressure is set lower than my old auto press was so I'm guessing it's not a pressure issue. So many variables here, though. New flashes creating more heat over an area that's pressed from a squeegee? Having brand new squeegees? Any help anyone can give me will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

round the sides edge of the squeege with a grinder,
dont use squeege larger then the pallet. 


You can see on this photo


----------



## Chris83646 (May 12, 2017)

Thank you! When I grind down the edges, am I getting the edges of the front and back, too? Or just the side edges?


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Me I do only the side

Photos are better than my english


----------



## Chris83646 (May 12, 2017)

Thank you very much. I appreciate the photos so I know exactly what you're talking about.


----------

